# SIMATIC Logon - Verwendung bei WinCC V7.0 SP2



## bastimeister (5 April 2013)

Hallo liebe Forumgemeinde,

Wir benutzen WinCC V7.0 und ich teste gerade für die Benutzerverwaltung, das seitens der Fa. Siemens so hochgebriesene SIMATIC LOGON. Früher bei WinCC-V6.0 Projekten nutzten wir noch den "normalen" User-Administrator (OHNE SIMATIC Logon) und hatten so unsere Probleme damit.
(keine Möglichkeit von anlegen neuer Benutzer in der Runtime sonder nur in der Entwicklung, das leidige Fenster in DEUTSCH "Keine Berechtigung zur Bedienung" obwoh RUSSISCH als WinCC-Bediensprache angewählt ist -> Besser wäre ja wie bei WinCC-Flexibel wenn stattdessen das Anmeldefenster käme usw.)

Folgendes ist mir beim Test von SIMATIC-Logon Aufgefallen / Folgende Fragen habe ich zu SIMATIC Logon:

Man kann den Benutzernamen sich im WinCC als Text anzeigen lassen, alles soweit schön 
Man kann über eine Taste (Leider NUR C-Script, VB-Script nicht möglich) das „SIMATIC-Logon-Anmeldefenster“ anzeigen lassen 
Hinterlegt man eine Bedienberechtigung auf eine Taste, dann kommt *NICHT* das Anmeldefenster (siehe oben), ähnlich wie bei WinCC-flexibel, sondern immer noch (wie bei WinCC V6.0 User-Administrator OHNE Nutzung SIMATIC Logon) diese total unpraktische Fenster „Keine Berechtigung“ und das auch noch in DEUTSCH obwohl die Bediensprache (WinCC-Runtime) auf RUSSISCH eingestellt ist? Was soll jemand der kein Deutsch spricht, damit anfangen? 
Muss man da etwa Bspw. (umständlich) eine Taste darüber legen wo man das „Benutzerlevel (Berechtigung)des aktuellen angemeldeten Benutzers abfragt, ist dies nicht ausreichend öffnet man das „SIMATIC-Logon-Anmeldefenster“? 
Kann man überhaupt das Benutzerlevel abfragen, wie geht das? 
Man kann neue Benutzer nur (umständlich) über die „Systemsteuerung->Verwaltung->Computerverwaltung->Lokale Benutzer und Gruppen->Benutzer“ anlegen und nicht so, wie bei WinCC-flexibel, diese Funktion in die Visualisierung (WinCC-Runtime) einbinden 
Das ist dahingehend, sehr schlecht, da kein Operator, egal welche Rechte er hat, etwas in der Systemsteuerung des Betriebssystems zu suchen hat, und wir jeglichen Zugriff auf das Windows Betriebssystem sperren wollen… -> Die Operator haben nur mit WinCC zu arbeiten, auch Rechner neu starten herunterfahren etc. ist alles in WinCC eingebunden, nur das „Neuen Benutzer Anlegen“ haben wir bisher vergeblich gesucht (wohlgemerkt in WinCC, bei WinCC-flexibel ist das schon immer möglich….) 

Ein aktueller Kunde wünscht eine „Benutzerverwaltung“ in der er selbst neue Benutzer eingeben kann und auch wieder löschen kann. Dass er dazu erst in die Windows-Systemsteuerung muss, dass wollten wir eigentlich vermeiden! Ich Dachte das geht mit SIMATIC Logon?
Ich frage mich ernsthaft, was sich da zum „alten“ WinCC-User-Administrator, den wir bereits bei unseren WinCC-V6.0-Projekten ( bspw. Schokoladenlinien) *verbessert* haben soll?

Kann Mir da jemand Helfen der SIMATIC Logon verwendet, warscheinlich habe ich nochnicht alle Funktionen entdeckt, ich habe schon die SIEMENS-FAQs auf der Supportseite durchforstet, genauso wie dieses Forum und auch das Handbuch zu SIMATIC-Logon, kann aber nicht dazu passendes finden?!

MFG Basti


----------



## bastimeister (5 April 2013)

Keiner eine Idee?

Nochmal ganz kurz:

Wie legt man in WinCC-RUNTIME neue Benutzer (Ähnlich wie bei WinCC-flexibel wünschenswert, eben OHNE in die Windows Systemsteuerung zu müssen...)? 
Kann man bei klicken eines Button mit Bedienberechtigung nicht gleich das Logon-Fenster öffne anstatt "Keine Berechtigung zur Bedienung"? (eben so Ähnlich wie das bei WinCC-flexiberl auch ist)? 

Ich hoffe mir kann da jemand helfen, -> DANKE!


----------



## ducati (5 April 2013)

Wenn Du Simatic-Logon *NICHT* verwendest, kannst Du aus der Runtime heraus den User-Administrator aufrufen und auch editieren. Wie das allerdings auch sinnvoll auf nem Client-Server-System funktioniert hab ich noch nicht getestet.

http://www.sps-forum.de/hmi/61924-wincc-login-selber-erstellen.html#post433641

Mit Simatic-Logon hab ich noch nicht gearbeitet, kann da keine Tipps geben.

PS: WinCC 7 ist nicht WinCCflex. Es macht keinen Sinn, Funktionen aus dem anderen System nachbauen zu wollen. Jedes System ist so, wie es ist...

Die Vorteile von Simatic Logon liegen sicherlich nicht in den von Dir gewünschten Bereichen. Aber z.B. hier https://eb.automation.siemens.com/mall/de/de/Catalog/Products/10015704 sind einige Funktionen aufgelistet, die mit dem User Administrator so nicht möglich sind.


----------



## bastimeister (8 April 2013)

Danke Ducati!

Die gleiche Antwort hab ich von Siemens auch  bekommen, da gibts nen FAQ dazu. Den User-Administrator von der  WinCC-Entwicklung zu starten ist auch nicht besser als das im Windows  machen zu müssen, da man dafür eine "*RC*"-Lizenz braucht und das kommt  auf eine normalen Runtime-Rechner garnicht in frage, da reicht  normalerweise eine *RT*, den Mehrpreis für *RC* bezahlt uns auch niemand.... 
Wenn man mal  in dem FAQ (folgt nach diesem Text) weiterlist, da gibt ein  Optionspaket ODK ("Open Development Kit" warscheinlich von einer Fremdfirma, weil Siemens das selber beim großen WinCC nicht hinbekommt, so wie es seit ProTool und auch bei WinCC-flexibel schon seit Jahren funzt, soll man extra zahlen). 

Hier mal die Antwort  seitens SIEMENS:


> in WinCC V7 gibt es leider keine Standard  Funktion für die Benutzer Verwaltung im System bzw. des automatischen  Aufrufs des Eingabedialogs wie in WinCC flexible.
> Ich nehme das als Wunsch von ihrer Seite auf und leite das an unser Stammhaus weiter.
> 
> Da  sie die Benutzer nicht im Windows verwalten möchten und damit Logon  nicht verwendet werden können, kommt als Abhilfe folgendes in Frage:
> ...



Dieses Skript zur Berechtigungsfrage kann was nützen, warum aber immer noch die Meldung „*Keine Berechtigung zur Bedienung*“ kommt, und nicht gleich das Login-Fenster aufgeht, kann mir warscheinlich auch Siemens nicht sagen...


Da  muss man wohl doch (umständlich) eine Taste darüberlegen die die  Berechtigung abfragt und dann das Logon-Fenster öffnet…, aber wenigstens  gut, dass es so etwas gibt… 

Man kann ja in dem  SIMATIC-LOGON-Fenster das Passwort ändern, ich hatte schon überlegt 20  Nutzer (User1 bis User20) anzulegen, aber ich weis leider nicht wie man  den Nutzernamen/Beschreibung (also das was man in der Runtime als *@CurrentUserName *anzeigen kann) in der Runtime ändern kann, das Hat Siemens warscheinlichbeim SIMATIC-LOGON vergessen...


----------



## ducati (8 April 2013)

bastimeister schrieb:


> Die gleiche Antwort hab ich von Siemens auch bekommen.



OK, also bevor ich dann irgendwann zur Sozialhilfe absteige, kann ich immer noch beim Siemens Support anfangen 

OB, Du unbedingt die RC Lizenz benötigst... Teste das doch mal, also Du installierst schon das komplette RC-Paket, aber ohne Lizenz. Was passiert denn, wenn Du den User-Administrator aufrufst? Hab jetzt keine Lust, das zu testen. 

Gruß.


----------



## ducati (8 April 2013)

bastimeister schrieb:


> warum aber immer noch die Meldung „*Keine Berechtigung zur Bedienung*“ kommt, und nicht gleich das Login-Fenster aufgeht, kann mir warscheinlich auch Siemens nicht sagen...



Naja, genausogut könnte ich fragen, warum bei WinCCflex des Loginfenster kommt, der eine oder andere hätte vielleicht auch lieber die Meldung "keine Berechtigung zur Bedienung". Ich glaube nicht, das ich über jeden der möglichen Bedienstellen nen extra Button drüber legen würde. Wer fordert denn solchen Schwachsinn? Wenn die Meldung einmal kommt, melde ich mich halt an. Wenn ich nicht weiss wie, bin ich bestimmt auch fehl am Platz und sollte lieber nichts bedienen...
Jedes System ist so, wie es ist.

Gruß.


----------



## bastimeister (8 April 2013)

Hallo Ducati,

Das hab ich noch nicht ausprobiert, mit User-Administrator zur Laufzeit öffnen, da ich den Hinweis von Siemens in der FAQ Siemens  Industry Online Support - Automation Service, Automation Support,  Simatic Service, Simatic Support, Technical Support, Technical  Consulting recht eindeutig fand:


> *Hinweis: *
> Bei Benutzung dieser Standard-Funktion ist eine WinCC-RC-Lizenz  notwendig, da in diesem Fall der komplette User Administrator Editor  geöffnet wird.


 ...

Und wegen der Meldung: "*Keine Berechtigung zu Bedienung*", das schlimme daran ist ja nicht das Meldefenster ansich, sondern die SPRACHE der Meldung.... Die ist nämlich immer DEUTSCH, egal welche RUNTIME-SPRACHE angewählt ist.
Stell dir vor du wärst ein RUSSISCHER OPERATOR der wie die meisten RUSSEN kein Wort DEUTSCH spricht, dann würdest du dich doch sicher auch über so eine DEUTSCHE Meldung recht herzlich bedanken... , zumal wir die gesamte Visualisierung in RUSSISCH gemacht haben....


----------



## ducati (8 April 2013)

bastimeister schrieb:


> Und wegen der Meldung: "*Keine Berechtigung zu Bedienung*", das schlimme daran ist ja nicht das Meldefenster ansich, sondern die SPRACHE der Meldung.... Die ist nämlich immer DEUTSCH, egal welche RUNTIME-SPRACHE angewählt ist.



Was sagt denn Siemens dazu?

Gruß.


----------



## bastimeister (9 April 2013)

Mit Siemens das ist sone Sache, wir hatten nämlich das gleiche mit dieser Meldung *"Keine Berechtigung zu Bedienung"*  im Jahre 2008 oder 2009 (Ganz genau weis ich das Datum jetzt auch nicht  mehr) auf der Messe SPS/IPC/Drives in Nürnberg am SIEMENS-Stand  angefragt, damals hatte Siemens glaub ich auch eine neue Version von  WinCC (dürfte 7.0 gewesen sein?) vorgestellt. Leider konnten die Herren  am Stand auch keine konkrete Antwort geben, nur das es ja das ganz  "Tolle" SIMATIC Logon gibt, das wohl die Lösung für unser Problem sein  würde und sich unsere zuständige Fachberatung "auf jeden Fall" bei uns  melden wird und uns das SIMATIC Logon vorstellt!

Die Fachberatung  hatte sich bis Heute noch nicht bei uns gemeldet.... da das Thema  gerade jetzt wieder Aktuell bei uns ist, habe ich diesen Beitrag  geschrieben und gleichzeitig an unsere zuständige Fachberatung eine  E-Mail...
Von der Fachberatung, habe ich die OBEN geschriebene Antwort bekommen, mit dem Verweis auf die 2 FAQs...
Das  Siemens das Problem mit der DEUTSCHEN Meldung bis heute noch nicht  gelöst hat, darauf ist die Fachberatung überhaupt nicht eingegangen...

Es wäre halt nicht schlecht wenn man mit dem SIMATIC Logon-Fester nicht nur das Jewaeilige Passwort des _@CurrentUser_ sondern auch den _@CurrentUserName_ (Langname/Beschreibung) ändern könnte... aber leider scheint genau das nicht zu funktionieren.... Ich weis auch nicht ob man den _@CurrentUserName_ nur lesen kann, oder ob es eine Möglichkeit gibt diese (Außer eben in der Systemsteuerung) auch zu schreiben.


----------



## ducati (9 April 2013)

Ja, manchmal muss man hartnäckig aber freundlich bleiben 

also hier noch ein par Tipps:

- Supportanfrage bei Siemens (nicht die Fachberatung), nur das eine Thema mit der deutschen Meldung, sonst kommen die durcheinander
- Wenn du das System auf englisch stellst, kommt die Meldung dann auch auf deutsch?
- Irgendwo hab ich mal etwas von einer russischen Lokalisierung für WinCC gelesen. Evtl. bringt das was.
- was ist mit WinCC 7.2?



> [h=5]Neuigkeiten V7.2[/h]
> 
> Unicode Unterstützung
> WinCC SETUP in 5 Sprachen / bis zu 9 installierten Sprachen
> Individuelle Sprachenauswahl für Engineering und Runtime, unabhängig von den Spracheinstellungen im Betriebssystem



Leider ist sowas immer mit ner Menge Aufwand verbunden, das alles auszutesten. Wenns Dir das Wert ist, bzw. der Kunde das unbedingt fordert, musst Du in den sauren Apfel beissen. Ich kann mich noch mit Grauen an ein Projekt mit Sprachumschaltung Deutsch/Englisch/Chinesisch erinnern, alles geht nie... auch wenn mann's (Kunde) gerne hätte

Gruß.


----------



## bastimeister (9 April 2013)

Gut Mit WinCC V7.2, in den "Sauren Apfel" werden wir ggf. auch wegen einem Anderem Problem mit der Protokollierung von Prozessdaten beisen müssen, da es ja bei V7.2 einen sogenannten "Informations Server" gibt, damit der Kunde aus den "Tag Logging - Daten" seine Berichte erstellen kann so wie er möchte, aber das ist ein anders Thema, was wir noch testen...

Aber das was du Schreibst mit "*unabhängig von den Spracheinstellungen im Betriebssystem*" klingt gut! Das mit Windows-Sprache auf Englisch werde ich testen und nochmal was datzu sagen...


----------



## ducati (9 April 2013)

Wenn ich bei mir in der WinCC Runtime (7.0 Sp3 HF5) die Sprachumschaltung auf englisch durchführe, kommt bei mir das Fenster "Insufficent permission", also englisch geht schon mal...


----------



## ducati (9 April 2013)

Wenn man jetzt viel Zeit hätte, könnte man mit nem Scriptdebugger schauen, ob das Fenster aus nen Script heraus generiert wird, evtl. hätte man die Möglichkeit die Systemfunktion dann zu ändern ... wobei ich das nicht empfehlen würde. Wenn das Fenster in WinCC hardcodiert ist, sehe ich keine Chance. In der Text Library hab ich den Text auch nicht gefunden...


----------



## bastimeister (9 April 2013)

Danke!

Ich hatte Versucht die Betriebsystem-Regionaleinstellungen umzustellen, da ich aber hier im Büro nur DEUTSCHES WinXP habe und kein "Multilaguage" (wie auf den 3 RT-PCs beim Kunden) kann ich da leider kein Englisch einstellen... Nur Anzeige von Währungen,/Zahlen etc. sowie Sprache für Programme die keinen Unicode unterstützen (steht bei mir auf RUSSISCH, da WinCC 7.0 SP2 sonst nur Fragezeichen statt Kyrillischen Zeichen darstellt -> Das Problem sollte ja dann mit WinCC V7.2 behoben sein, da es ja endlich UNICODE unterstützt!)

Ducati, du meinst du brauchst nur die Runtime-Sprache mit der WinCC-Sprachumschaltung auf "Englisch" stellen und die Meldung kommt in "Englisch"?? Vieleicht ist das eine Neuerung mit SP3, haben das noch nicht hochgerüstet, da die Ausgelieferten IPCs SP2 installiert haben...


----------



## ducati (9 April 2013)

bastimeister schrieb:


> Ducati, du meinst du brauchst nur die Runtime-Sprache mit der WinCC-Sprachumschaltung auf "Englisch" stellen und die Meldung kommt in "Englisch"??



Jo, aber ob das neu ist, weiss ich nicht...


----------



## bastimeister (9 April 2013)

Alles klar, hab jetzt mal nen Support-Request bei Siemens geschaltet, da können die Damen und Herren mir mal erklären, was Sie sich mit dieser DEUTSCHEN Meldung gedacht haben, die da bei Sprachumschaltung RUSSISCH kommt...

Hab gleich mal gefragt ob sich bei der Benutzerverwaltung/User Administrator bei V7.2 etwas verbessert hat, ob man das jetzt auch mit einer RT-Lizenz darf.... Vieleicht hat sich ja auch der SIMATIC-Logon verbessert, das man da jetzt Benutzer anlegen kann? Das sollen die Mir von Siemens mal sagen...

Eine Benutzerverwaltung auf einen Runtimerechner ist doch nun nichts Ausergewöhnliches, versteh ich nicht, warum das bei WinCC nicht gehen soll, warum man dafür eine RC-Lizenz oder ein ODK kaufen soll...


----------



## ducati (9 April 2013)

Ich würde ja nicht verschiedene Fragen in einer Supportanfrage mischen... Da suchen sie sich die einfachen Antworten raus und zu den Andern Fragen gibt's keine Antwort... Immer schön der Reihe nach, erst eine Frage, dann die nächste... Aber selbst das kann schief gehen... 

Ausserdem ist die Frage nach 7.2 ne "presales" Frage. Diese darf der Support angeblich nicht beantworten... Also immer schön sagen "ich habs gekauft aber irgendwie geht's nicht"...

Gruß.


----------



## ducati (9 April 2013)

bastimeister schrieb:


> Eine Benutzerverwaltung auf einen Runtimerechner ist doch nun nichts Ausergewöhnliches, versteh ich nicht, warum das bei WinCC nicht gehen soll, warum man dafür eine RC-Lizenz oder ein ODK kaufen soll...



Die Benutzerverwaltung soll halt der Systemadministrator machen, und nicht ein Bediener an der Visu. Das ist eben das Konzept... Kann man jetzt gut oder schlecht heissen, jedenfalls funktionierts ja, nur eben nicht so wie Du es bei Deiner Anlage brauchst...


----------



## bastimeister (9 April 2013)

Natürlich darf nur Jemand in der "Firma" der mehr Rechte hat, als ein normaler Anlagenbediener neue Benutzer anlegen....
Dafür gibt es nur bestimmte Leute in jeder Firma die dazu berechtigt sind...

Aber wozu muss auf einem RUNTIME-PC wie Ihr Ihn ja sicher auch nutzt, eine RC-Lizenz sein??? Beim Kunden braucht doch niemnand was entwickeln, das ist doch unsere Aufgabe! Die Kunden sollen doch nur die Anlage (mit Hilfe der WinCC-*Runtime* auf dem IPC) bedienen und genau dafür gibts doch die RT-Lizenzen... Das ist das was ich nicht verstehe...

Man kann doch nicht jedem Kunden, der ein paar Benutzer anlegen will, eine RC-Lizenz verkaufen...

Das Problem beim SIMATIC Logon ist ja Außerdem, das der Angemeldete *Windowsbenutzer* bei welchem die WinCC-RT gestartet wird (Bitte jetzt *nicht *mit den WinCC-Benutzern verwechseln), der Neue Benutzer anlegen will, im Windows in der "Admistratorengruppe" sein muss. Das ist auch schon wieder nicht so toll...


----------



## Astralavista (10 April 2013)

Also ich verstehe die Problematik hier nicht. Das der User-Administrator aus WinCC aufgerufen werden kann ist doch eine Standard-Funktion die von Haus aus in der Fußleiste des Runtime-Rechners zu finden ist. Und das das auch ohne RC-Lizenz funktioniert weiß ich aus Erfahrung das schon mehrere Anlagen so ausgeliefert wurden.
Einziges Problem: Nachdem auf dem Runtime-PC Benutzer verändert / gelöscht / neu angelegt wurden und man mit dem Engineering-Rechner eine Änderung machen muss mit Gesamtladen der OS sind die Benutzer wieder so eingestellt wie auf der ES. Das "Problem" hat man mit Logon halt nicht da hier die Benutzer in Windows administriert werden.


----------



## ducati (10 April 2013)

Astralavista schrieb:


> Also ich verstehe die Problematik hier nicht. Das der User-Administrator aus WinCC aufgerufen werden kann ist doch eine Standard-Funktion die von Haus aus in der Fußleiste des Runtime-Rechners zu finden ist. Und das das auch ohne RC-Lizenz funktioniert weiß ich aus Erfahrung das schon mehrere Anlagen so ausgeliefert wurden.



Jo, hätte ich auch gedacht... Deshalb hab ich ja vorgeschlagen, er soll es einfach mal ohne RC-Lizenz testen.


----------



## bastimeister (10 April 2013)

Hallo!

Ich habe heut morgen eine Antwort vom Support erhalten

Es gibt für WinCC insgesamt 3 Sprachebenen: 


Runtimesprache -> Also alles was man an texten im Textdistributor/Textlibrary findet 
Sprache WinCC-Editor/Explorer -> Das ist die Sprache in der auch die Dialogfenster angezeigt werden (wie eben "Keine Berechtigung zur Bedienung") 
Betriebsystemsprache: Alle Meldungen die von Windows kommen 


Habe jetzt im WinCC-Editor (RT-Rechner) auf Englisch (USA) gestellt, mal schauen was es bringt...
Bei WinCC-V7.2 ist zwar UNICODE-fähig (Vorteil beim Textdistributor, man muss auch im Betriebsystem nichts mehr umstellen!)
 Allerdings  für die Bunutzerverwaltung bringt das wenig, da die  Installationsprachen von WinCC-Europa weiterhin: Deutsch, Englisch,  Französisch, Spanisch, Italienisch sind, man daher trotzdem die Sprache  für WinCC-Dialoge (Siehe 2. Srache WinCC-Editor/Explorer) anwählen kann  RUSSISCH (Obwohl Russland größtes Land der Erde mit riesigem  Automatisierungspotential ist [unsere Meinung], Siemens kümmert sich aber nicht darum, nur um China in WinCC-ASIA)
Für SIMATIC-Logon, bringt das auch nichts, dort sind die Benutzer auf jedenfall in der Windows-Systemsteuerung anzulegen...

SIAMTIC-Logon bring nur was wenn man Die Nutzerverwaltung von zentraler Stelle (bspw. von einem Domänen-Server) aus machen will, bei Client-Serversystemen
Will man das auf jedem RT-Rechner einzeln machen, dann reicht der "normale" User_Administrator, von WinCC
Nachteil ist, eben (wie Astralavista sagt) das man mit Gesamtladen, jedesmal die Benutzerverwaltung wieder überschreibt....


*Mein Fazit daraus:*

Habe  jetzt eine neuen Rechner für Runtime-Zwecke installiert, ganz Wichtig  WinCC-Komplett (Nicht nur Runtime) damit der User-Administrator mit  installiert wird! 
Es ist nur eine RT-Lizenz drauf (KEINE RC!) User_Administrator lässt sich im SIMATIC-Explorer OHNE Lizenzmeldung öffnen... 
Ich habe im User-Administrator jetzt erstmal SIMATIC-Logon abgewählt... 
Muss das jetzt noch testen, (Programexecute etc.) 

Danke erstmal an Ducati und Astralavista, ich melde mich nochmal mit dem Ergebnis....


----------



## bastimeister (10 April 2013)

Hallo!

Also ich hab das jetzt ausprobiert:

ich habe eine Taste für den Aufruf des User Administrators erstellt -> Mittels C-Script "ProgramExecute("PASSCS.EXE + Projektpfad")"
Berechtigung "Benutzerverwaltung"
Im WinCC-Explorer am Runtimerechner unter Extras->Sprache->Englisch (USA) angewählt
Über "Gesamtladen" Projekt auf Runtimerechner geschoben und gestartet
Bei klicken auf die Taste Ohne Login (Administrator) kommt in Englisch:"Insufficent permission"
Hab den Rechner neu gestartet (Test ob das dann englisch bleibt) mit Autostart WinCC-RT -> BLEIBT ENGLISCH!
Login (als Administrator) klicken auf Taste "Benutzerverwaltung) es öffnet sich der User-Administrator in ENGLISCH es kommt KEINE Lizenzmeldung (weil "nur" RT und keine RC)
Neuen Benutzer angelegt, Nach Änderungsladen bleibt der Erhalten -> Nach "Gesamtladen" ist es wieder so wie auf dem ES


----------



## bastimeister (15 April 2013)

Hallo Liebe Forumgemeinde,

100% ist dieses Problem noch nicht Zufriedenstellend gelöst, es ist immer noch das Leidige Thema mit dem Dialogfenster "Keine Berechtigung zur Bediehnung" in DEUTSCH aktuell...

Leider ist es so:


wenn man im WinCC-Explorer die aktuell Laufende Runtime beendet die Entwicklungssprache auf „Englisch (USA)“ stellt dann die RT wieder startet, dann ist auch das Dialogfenster „Keine Berechtigung zur Bedienung“ auf ENGLISCH also „Insuffizient Permission“ der „User Administrator“ beim Öffnen aus der Runtime (mit „ProgramExecute“) ist auch ENGLISCH… 
Startet man den Rechner neu mit Runtime-Start im Autostart, dann ist das Dialogfenster „Keine Berechtigung zur Bedienung“ wieder DEUTSCH (!!!) nur den „User Administrator“ öffnet von der Runtime (mit „ProgramExecute“) weiterhin in ENGLISCH 
Wie kann man denn nun die Sprache für die Dialogfenster „FEST“ auf ENGLISCH stellen??? Hat da jemand eine Idee???


----------



## bastimeister (17 April 2013)

Hallo Liebe Forumgemeinde!

Niemand eine Idee, wie man die WinCC-Spache (Im WinCC-Explorer -> Extras -> Sprache) FEST auf ENGLISCH (USA) stellt ohne das diese bei jedem Neustart wieder zurück auf DEUTSCH wechselt? Bei Autostart der RT sind nämlich jedesmal die Dialogfenster wieder auf DEUTSCH!

Mal vorweg, die Frage läuft auch noch beim Siemens-Support, ist Mitlerweile schon in der Entwicklungsabteilung gelandet, wenn die nichtmal wissen, wie das geht

Vieleicht geht das ja dann, mit V7.2 wenn WinCC endlich mal UNICODE unterstützt und damit unabhängig von der Betriebsystemsprache wird... Ist trotzdem ne Schwache Kür wenn man nichtmal die WinCC-Sprache (Nicht RT-Sprache) fest einstellen kann...


----------



## bastimeister (19 April 2013)

Hallo Liebe Forumgemeinde!

Ich hab vom Siemens-Support nun eine Antwort bekommen:

Dieses Verhalten wurde bereits früher an die Entwicklung gemeldet. Eine Änderung wurde allerdings erst jetzt mit der WinCC V7.2 umgesetzt. In dieser Version von WinCC werden die Dialoge für die "nicht Installationssprachen" von WinCC immer in englisch angezeigt.
In der WinCC V7.0 ist dieses nicht möglich.

Der gute Mann von Siemens hat bei sich einen Test mit beiden Versionen (Also V7.0 und V7.2) gemacht. 

Unter WinCC V7.0 wird bei mir nach dem Autostart der Dialog für russische Runtimespreche in englisch angezeigt. Dieses liegt bei ihm wahrscheinlich an der englischen Betriebssystemversion. Schaltet er aber dann die RT-Sprache nach deutsch und dann wieder nach russisch, dann werden die Dialoge weiter in deutsch angezeigt. 
Unter WinCC V7.2 war die Sprache für die Dialoge für die russische RT Sprache immer in englisch. 

Siemens empfielt mir also jetzt eine Hochrüstung von WinCC auf die V7.2. Klar können die ja wieder Geld mit verdienen! Schlecht ist halt nur, das wir das dann Vorort im "Ehem. Sowjet. Freundesland" an 3-RT-Stationen hochrüsten darf, wo laufende Linien dranhängen...


----------



## ducati (29 April 2013)

Naja,

evtl. könntest Du nen Script schreiben, welches nach RT-Start erstmal auf englisch und dann wieder auf russisch umstellt...

Hochrüstung auf 7.2: kann man schlecht abschätzen, was sich dort noch alles geändert hat und dann anders/nichtmehr funktioniert... musst Du entscheiden, ob Du die Zeit darein stecken willst...

Gruß.


----------



## bastimeister (30 April 2013)

Naja, wenn ich dann aber mal auf DEUTSCH blättere, dann bleibt der Mist ja DEUTSCH...
Also wen ich da zur Inbetriebnahme fahre, dann arbeite ich immer erstmal auf DEUTSCH und schalte dann eben um wenn die Operator mal ranmüssen, beziehungweise wenn ich wieder abreise...
Dann nun nochmal die RT starten, nur weil Siemens das bisher noch nicht hinbekommen hat... ist nicht möglich, wie gesagt es hängen schon laufende Linien dran, ich kann nicht dauernd die Produktion unterbrechen....

Auf WinCC V7.2 müssen wir höchstwarscheinlich sowieso hochrüsten, aus einem anderen Grund, weil es bisher unmöglich war an die Veschlüsselte MS-SQL-Server-Datenbank ranzukommen und dort Daten auszulesen. Jedesmal wenn wir im TagLogging was verändern verschieben sich dort die Daten.
Jetzt gibt es aber einen "Informations-Server-2013" der genau einen solchen Datenzugriff ermöglichen soll, also werden wir gezwungen sein auf V7.2 hochzurüsten...


----------

